
This could be the food of the future–if you can handle it - pervycreeper
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/03/this-could-be-the-food-of-the-future-if-you-can-handle-it/
======
joaomsa
Given the much smaller carbon footprint and empathetic connection humans have
with bugs, I wonder how most vegans/vegetarians feel about incorporating it
into their diets.

Seems like an amazing source of complete protein and B12 vitamin.
[http://www.cricketflours.com/5-reasons-you-should-be-
eating-...](http://www.cricketflours.com/5-reasons-you-should-be-eating-
cricket-powder-cricket-flour/)

